# Bull Sharks In Pensacola Bay Shallows



## fisheye3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Went fishing last weekend and was in about two feet of water on the north side of Pensacola Bay near Joe Patti's in the Maverick and spotted this bull shark cruising along, i suppose feeding on catfish (there were hundreds of them in the area). Managed to get a litte video. Tried to get him to eat a threadfin but he wanted nothing to do with it. Must not have been slimy or stinky enough for him. Here's the video:

<a href="http://community.anglertube.com/_Bull-shark/video/1097675/31348.html">http://community.anglertube.com/_Bull-shark/video/1097675/31348.html</a>


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw one about 7 feet last year along the deep cut near the road to Ft Pickens. I was casting in near the dock by the coast guard station and he came under the boat and then moved up into the shallows. Spooked the heck out of me.

Chris


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Not unusual for that area. The skinny water andencrusted oysterbottom is more scary than the shark though.

The birds know and the'yre pissed.


----------

